# Wobbly baby chick...help



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

So I went to TSC today to buy six baby bantams. While I was picking out my chicks, the guy told me he had a little one who was wobbly on her feet. He said he would give her to me if I wanted her. So needless to say I took her! She is the same size as the others, she eats and drinks and she likes to be held. When I hold her she almost leans back...and stretches out her feet. At first I thought she might be blind, because she would peck at nothing; but all of them seem to do that...lol. I just wonder what could be going on with her...maybe she hatched too early? These are my first chicks and I have no idea! Thanks!


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Free chicks can be scary. Generally the healthy ones aren't free.

Leg problems can occur for 3 reasons. Vitamin deficiency, Injury, and Hatch Issue.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Like hft said, it can be many things. It might not have absorbed all of its yolk and is a little weak or it could be genetic. Chicks are handled very rough at the hatcheries and then shipping is hard on them also. It may catch up to the others and be fine but it might also be a runt and will just be smaller than the rest but still be a good pet. Good luck with it.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Agree with all the above. Hope it works out for the best for ya. 


Jim


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks all, I will keep u updated on her progress


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

i am pleased to say that Weebles is doing much better. i have been hand feeding her/him and she is not falling over anymore and is running around pecking the other birds...lol. i posted pics of my babies in the forum! thanks


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Well little Weebles went to chicken heaven today. He was acting so much stronger not wobbling around. He even ate really well this morning. So sad he did not make it, I really tried hard with him.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Rhandi said:


> Well little Weebles went to chicken heaven today. He was acting so much stronger not wobbling around. He even ate really well this morning. So sad he did not make it, I really tried hard with him.


Sorry for the loss. May be she was infected from birth.


----------

